# GBD (Gas Bubble Disease)



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Alright so I came across this article about out gassing water causing GBD. I never really knew much about this disease, just heard the name. but the problem im having now is that when I do my water changes (usually 50%) i get the bubble on my glass, I always have. Do I need to be concerned about this? Should I cut my water change % down? Or do I need to just invest in a pump and age my water in a container?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think the bubbles from changing water will cause you any trouble.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks coralbandit. The article I read was this one:
Gas Bubble Disease - Betta Late Than Never Rescue

I had never heard of it causing any problems before so I thought I would check with you all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I read a couple articles also(good /nice to learn a little) and for the most part the cause was unequal pressure(as in flight pressure{in a plane} and particulary from well water).Ironically one of the "solutions" was to add air bubbles(from a air pump) to help equall out the pressure.Over oxygenation and nitrogen were the two biggest culprits and again simply adding a air pump would reduce this condition .Mention to leaking tanks and leaking pumps(water) adding bubbles was also an issue(I didn't really understand that).It did also mention as you did pre warming water(as the rise in temp was a cause of gas bubbles).
Most of us use tap from municipal water supplies that PROBABLY contain the ratio of oxygen and co2 as our air so I see no real concern in normal water changes.I do pre warm my water in 32 gallon rubbermaid garbage cans(2) each with a 200 &250 watt heater,power head and bubbles from air supply.Call me crazy but I change alot of water and like I usaully say, done properly you really can't change to much water.I'm up to 120 gallons so far today(only 5 more tanks to go!{about another 60 gallons,which should be ready around 4 pm{half time of the knicks game})
Good question though and interesting reading,thanks for sharing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

after reading your link I understand the leaking pump/supply a little better.The idea that your main house supply line has a leak(in the ground) means that when you use your water the supply pipe could draw back in stuff(debris or contaminated water) and introduce it to your water.I have read of several members(mods I think even) who had high nitrates in their supply that were eventually traced to leaking supply line in the ground.On first thought your supply line leaking would only seem like it could lead to pressure issues,but if you ever used the venturi on a power head then you could easily see how the leak could also draw in foriegn ,"contaminated" substances.
One of the other preventative measures was to add new water by not submerging the supply hose(something I think many python/aqueon water changers do all the time),but ratherr let it pour into tank from above the surface.Good link you had there.


----------

